# Intel Ivy Bridge Dual-Core Put Through Clock-to-Clock Benches Against Sandy Bridge



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2011)

Taiwanese PC enthusiast Coolaler has a new Ivy Bridge LGA1155 dual-core engineering sample to play with, and wasted no time in putting it through some tests. The sample has two cores, four threads with HyperThreading enabled, clock speed of 1.80 GHz, 256 KB L2 cache per core, and 4 MB shared L3 cache. It is running on an Intel P67 chipset-based motherboard with 8 GB of dual-channel DDR3-1600 MHz memory. At 1.80 GHz, it may not be game for absolute performance figures since it's unlikely that Intel will release a chip with that clock speed unless it has unreal performance:clockspeed gains over Sandy Bridge; but it's good enough for clock-to-clock performance comparisons between Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge. A Core i5-2400 was clocked at 1.80 GHz with 18x BClk multiplier, and put through a single-threaded benchmark, and a multithreaded one. 

The cache and memory benchmark that measures bandwidth and latency of caches and memory was unable to measure bandwidth, but measured some latencies. The L1 cache at 2.2 nanoseconds (ns), and L2 at 2.9 ns. Next, the Ivy Bridge DC, and the Core i5-2400 (@ 1.80 GHz) testbeds were put through CPUMark 99, where Ivy Bridge DC scored 278 points, and Core i5-2400 clocked at 1.80 GHz scored closely followed at 276 points. Moving on to multithreaded performance, the two were put through Cinebench 11.5 64-bit. The Ivy Bridge DC chip scored 1.81 points; while the Core i5-2400 clocked at 1.80 GHz, scored 2.61 points. Coolaler promises more benches. 



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

Why didn't he just disable two of the 2400s cores?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 5, 2011)

> This on Techpowerup the



That's post 76 in the chinese forum this came from.


----------



## Maban (Jul 5, 2011)

That's not what I get with Google translate.

http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto|en|這篇上Techpowerup了


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 5, 2011)

That's what I got from translating the page.


----------



## Maban (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, either way, TPU was mentioned.


----------



## Flanker (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> That's post 76 in the chinese forum this came from.



lol, that was me


----------



## Melvis (Jul 5, 2011)

So an improvement but nothing WOW realy over SB?


----------



## Maban (Jul 5, 2011)

Why is Ivy performing worse than Sandy?


----------



## Flanker (Jul 5, 2011)

its an early engineering sample so there could be some bugs, the motherboard bios may need some more work as well

edit: besides, the sandy has two more physical cores


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 5, 2011)

Plus he;s comparing a dual-core to a quad-core.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2011)

Maban said:


> That's not what I get with Google translate.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto|en|這篇上Techpowerup了



Coolaler is a Chinese language site, you used Japanese as the source language.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Coolaler is a Chinese language site, you used Japanese as the source language.


Technically, he used auto-detect, which obviously failed.  You are right though; if you select Chinese as the source, it translates as, "This on Techpowerup the"


----------



## Flanker (Jul 5, 2011)

what i actually posted was: "This article is now showing on techpowerup"


----------



## treehouse (Jul 5, 2011)

could someone please tell me if IVY BRIDGE is using the breakthrough technology which they revealed a few months back? (the tech where they used 3 dimensional CPU architecture i think)


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jul 5, 2011)

treehouse said:


> could someone please tell me if IVY BRIDGE is using the breakthrough technology which they revealed a few months back? (the tech where they used 3 dimensional CPU architecture i think)



No, Ivy Bridge is just a shrunk down version of Sandy Bridge. You're talking about the 3D-transistors that got revealed a couple of months back. Don't think it's ready to hit consumer grade products in the near future. In a couple of years Haswell will bring some architectural changes, especially with the GPU-part. Let's hope Intel + graphics unit doesn't equal fail this time.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, 3d transistors will be used in 22nm ivy bridge chips. Everything from the high to the low end and mobile. http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/04/intel-will-mass-produce-22nm-3d-transistors-for-all-future-cpus/


----------



## Lipton (Jul 5, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> No, Ivy Bridge is just a shrunk down version of Sandy Bridge. You're talking about the 3D-transistors that got revealed a couple of months back. Don't think it's ready to hit consumer grade products in the near future. In a couple of years Haswell will bring some architectural changes, especially with the GPU-part. Let's hope Intel + graphics unit doesn't equal fail this time.



From http://newsroom.intel.com/community...reinvents-transistors-using-new-3-d-structure

"_Intel demonstrates a 22nm microprocessor – codenamed "Ivy Bridge" – that will be the first high-volume chip to use 3-D Tri-Gate transistors._"


----------



## treehouse (Jul 5, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> No, Ivy Bridge is just a shrunk down version of Sandy Bridge. You're talking about the 3D-transistors that got revealed a couple of months back. Don't think it's ready to hit consumer grade products in the near future. In a couple of years Haswell will bring some architectural changes, especially with the GPU-part. Let's hope Intel + graphics unit doesn't equal fail this time.



many thanks


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jul 5, 2011)

Lipton said:


> From http://newsroom.intel.com/community...reinvents-transistors-using-new-3-d-structure
> 
> "_Intel demonstrates a 22nm microprocessor – codenamed "Ivy Bridge" – that will be the first high-volume chip to use 3-D Tri-Gate transistors._"



Oh didn't know that. Though they would bring that first with Haswell.


----------



## treehouse (Jul 5, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Oh didn't know that. Though they would bring that first with Haswell.



lol thanks for that


----------



## Lipton (Jul 5, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Oh didn't know that. Though they would bring that first with Haswell.



Yeah one would think so with the announcement just a couple of months ago. ^^ I think the real difference in performance will be shown with Atom/ULV/LV CPUs, these higher-end will most likely just have an even lower TDP at similar performance levels. But that's just what _I_ think.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2011)

What I'm hoping for is that the massive power/heat savings from the die shrink + 3d will give us ridiculously high overclocks. I just worry we might be held back by durability issues.


----------



## Maban (Jul 5, 2011)

Are we going to see die size reported as volume instead of area? Also I wonder what the die shots will look like.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2011)

they clearly have tri gate transistors sussed as they are also used in intels mic 50 core x86 nights corner(not yet released either) processing card so they must b very confident in the process and architecture, im looking forward to this next war of the cpus, ivy bridge is probably gona be better then this eng sample indicates a lot better.


----------



## meirb111 (Jul 5, 2011)

*you get the point*



Melvis said:


> So an improvement but nothing WOW realy over SB?




yes it looks like another 20%-25% where are the days that we got 100 % or at least 50% from
one gen to the other now its moving slower and slower the only winner here is the company
they use less silcon per cpu the client get 20% only .

its to soon to tell but it looks like its legit


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 5, 2011)

Surly the single core test when both running the same speed the ivy bridge chip should have showed a bigger increase?

Although i admit i have no clue of the relativity of scores within a benchmark i don't use.



Maban said:


> Are we going to see die size reported as volume instead of area? Also I wonder what the die shots will look like.



It will still be area and the die shots will look pretty similar, i think the term 3d is not the best way to describe the new transistor as transistors are currently 3d just pretty flat/thin and the new transistors are just taller with more gate material/higher surface area.

I think calling them 3d often gives the idea that the circuit would be 3d as in could be made in a cube or something yet they are still pretty much flat slices of silicone with circuit printed on to it like they are now, it's kind of like they are just using more ink.

Even though i dislike the transistor naming i can't wait to see how they perform on retail chips, i hope the sample used here is early enough that there is more improvements to come before release and hopefully much higher clocked, preferably well over double this chips speed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What I'm hoping for is that the massive power/heat savings from the die shrink + 3d will give us ridiculously high overclocks. I just worry we might be held back by durability issues.



thats the stuff i want to know as well.


i'm all for more thermally efficient hardware, even if performance doesnt make big leaps and bounds.


----------



## kirtar (Jul 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Technically, he used auto-detect, which obviously failed.  You are right though; if you select Chinese as the source, it translates as, "This on Techpowerup the"


Chinese and Japanese share enough characters that I'm not surprised that it detected incorrectly.  What's the latest rumor-mill information regarding Ivy Bridge release date?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2011)

will this beat bulldozer?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> will this beat bulldozer?



ha ha I was just looking for this post.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2011)

suraswami said:


> ha ha I was just looking for this post.



jackpot 
but i dont want it to beat bulldozer. AMD deserves more limelight than intel.


----------



## trickson (Jul 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> jackpot
> but i dont want it to beat bulldozer. AMD deserves more limelight than intel.



Why ? Intel is doing a great job . AMD seems to be doing just fine . Why are there so many AMD fanboys ? 

I can not nor will not believe these results . IVY Bridge is too far off and an Engineering sample given to some Japanese guy ( Much like BD ) is just not going to cut it with me . No real BM at all . I just do not get it some how some Japanese guy always gets the first one and we all run going look here it is ! It is like saying look there is Jesus Christ RIGHT OVER THERE ! I do not believe it at all . :shadedshu


----------



## kirtar (Jul 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> Why ? Intel is doing a great job . AMD seems to be doing just fine . Why are there so many AMD fanboys ?
> 
> I can not nor will not believe these results . IVY Bridge is too far off and an Engineering sample given to some Japanese guy ( Much like BD ) is just not going to cut it with me . No real BM at all . I just do not get it some how some Japanese guy always gets the first one and we all run going look here it is ! It is like saying look there is Jesus Christ RIGHT OVER THERE ! I do not believe it at all . :shadedshu



You, sir, clearly didn't even read the thread (it's a Chinese site).  As for the BD remarks, all I care is if it's a competitive product to at least SB stuff.


----------



## trickson (Jul 5, 2011)

kirtar said:


> You, sir, clearly didn't even read the thread (it's a Chinese site).  As for the BD remarks, all I care is if it's a competitive product to at least SB stuff.



Japanese , Chinese WHO CARES ? They are all the same to me as I can not READ any of it any way .  It is always some foreigner NEVER some one in the USA NEVER ! Never some one that we can trust NEVER ! Not till they hit the main stream market that is !


----------



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> jackpot
> but i dont want it to beat bulldozer. AMD deserves more limelight than intel.



What the market doesn't deserve is consumer-socialism (or fanboyism). It will encourage mediocrity and stifle meritocracy.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 5, 2011)

Melvis said:


> So an improvement but nothing WOW realy over SB?



Ivy Bridge is just the "Tick" in Intel's scheme. We won't see any great improvements till the "Tock" and Haswell. 

Also it's a dual core vs a quad core.


----------



## kirtar (Jul 5, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Ivy Bridge is just the "Tick" in Intel's scheme. We won't see any great improvements till the "Tock" and Haswell.
> 
> Also it's a dual core vs a quad core.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Intel-Tick-Tock.jpg



Yup, just a shrink, not much of a huge architectural overhaul.  Also good catch on the dual vs quad.  I assumed they were smart enough to do dual vs dual


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 5, 2011)

kirtar said:


> Chinese and Japanese share enough characters that I'm not surprised that it detected incorrectly



yeah, must of got confused and just picked the coolest language  (Japanese of course)


1.8ghz sounds like a mobile proccesor to me, you probably looking at something like a core i3 3xxxM

EDIT: Didn't notice there was a second page...


----------



## meirb111 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Ivy Bridge is just the "Tick" in Intel's scheme. We won't see any great improvements till the "Tock" and Haswell.
> 
> Also it's a dual core vs a quad core.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Intel-Tick-Tock.jpg



the tock sandy bridge wasn't that good from previous gen so they fuked in the tick and f the tock


----------



## mumak (Jul 5, 2011)

Ivy will bring certain ehnancements to many parts of the CPU and iGPU, including new features to improve performace, power management and security. But as for each Tick the most advancement is in the process technology.


----------



## Trackr (Jul 5, 2011)

They compared 4 core/4 thread vs. 2 core/4 thread.

Would have made much more sense to use a 2500k and disable two core.

Inconclusive.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 5, 2011)

Ivy Bridge processor (2 cores/4 threads) compared to a Sandy Bridge Core i5-2400 (4 cores/4 threads)? Not a accurate comparison. The Core i5-2400 has twice as many cores (but the same number of threads) and 50% more Level 3 cache. It would have been better to pit the Ivy Bridge chip against an underclocked Core i3-2100 instead.


----------



## Sabishii Hito (Jul 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> Japanese , Chinese WHO CARES ? They are all the same to me as I can not READ any of it any way .  It is always some foreigner NEVER some one in the USA NEVER ! Never some one that we can trust NEVER ! Not till they hit the main stream market that is !



You're a foreigner to most of the world's population.  And what makes you think someone in the USA is more trustworthy than someone from an Asian country?


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> It is like saying look there is Jesus Christ RIGHT OVER THERE ! I do not believe it at all . :shadedshu


Why not? 


trickson said:


> Japanese , Chinese WHO CARES ? They are all the same to me as I can not READ any of it any way .  It is always some foreigner NEVER some one in the USA NEVER ! Never some one that we can trust NEVER ! Not till they hit the main stream market that is !


I completely agree with you.  Why would anybody trust those shifty Asians?  Americans are clearly the most trustworthy.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Intel said IB would be 20% faster per-clock then SB.... I don't see it


----------



## X1REME (Jul 5, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Intel said IB would be 20% faster per-clock then SB.... I don't see it




*That’s because you don’t have Intel glasses on as others do, lol*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 5, 2011)

trickson said:


> Japanese , Chinese WHO CARES ? They are all the same to me as I can not READ any of it any way .  It is always some foreigner NEVER some one in the USA NEVER ! Never some one that we can trust NEVER ! Not till they hit the main stream market that is !



There are still Germans in this World... without them, this Forums wouldnt even exist.
It has a Reason, that AMD built its Fabs here (for example). 
You will NEVER beat German Engineering!

(man, i just love to poke american patriots... so much fun )


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> It will still be area and the die shots will look pretty similar, i think the term 3d is not the best way to describe the new transistor as transistors are currently 3d just pretty flat/thin and the new transistors are just taller with more gate material/higher surface area.
> 
> I think calling them 3d often gives the idea that the circuit would be 3d as in could be made in a cube or something yet they are still pretty much flat slices of silicone with circuit printed on to it like they are now, it's kind of like they are just using more ink.



Yes, I'm sure the layers will be limited to probably 3-5. Still very thin and surely not cubelike cube-like. But I bet, depending on how it's done, it may look quite odd.


----------



## extrasalty (Jul 6, 2011)

The true 3D stacked chips from IBM will be more cube-like. The problem is the cooling, since the density will go up tremendously. The current intel's "3D" is more like a flat fabric with wrinkles.


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

I really hope that the variables in the early testing mean that we are not being shown what ivy bridge can really do, it would have been nice to see a dual threaded dual core from ivy beat a single threaded quad core from sandy but i guess this just shows once more that cores are better than threads.



Maban said:


> Yes, I'm sure the layers will be limited to probably 3-5. Still very thin and surely not cubelike cube-like. But I bet, depending on how it's done, it may look quite odd.



apart from the usual layers used in current lithography there are no real "layers", its still pretty much a printed circuit on a flat sheet of silicone, from what i have read it really is that the ink is thicker an there is more gate material.



extrasalty said:


> The true 3D stacked chips from IBM will be more cube-like. The problem is the cooling, since the density will go up tremendously. The current intel's "3D" is more like a flat fabric with wrinkles.
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VyTCyizqrHs/S5rpDgnbMUI/AAAAAAAAG7s/-w5-3PR2jH4/s400/ibm3dchip.jpg



That is exactly why i dislike this 3d transistor naming as most people instantly think 3d means chips like in the picture you posted yet intel's 3d transistor make people think 3d chip an really its still very close to normal chips and techniques although an improvement of course.


I'm not saying i dislike anything about the new transistor or anything like that i just dislike how it was named and the idea it gives so many people an that idea is the kind of 3d chip that can be made in a cube or other 3d shape not just a pcb printed on a flat sheet of silicone.


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

Regardless, I would still like to see it. I am super into die shots.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 6, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Intel said IB would be 20% faster per-clock then SB.... I don't see it



1. It's an ES
2. It's an ES Dual Core

Wait a few months for some good silicone to come out. Also why would intel produce a processor thats 20% better then a processor they just released 7 months ago?


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Maban said:


> Regardless, I would still like to see it. I am super into die shots.



I admit i look forward to seeing some die shots from the new chips as well, i love looking at die shots for any silicone chip as even the old ones they are all amazingly complex creations that look so beautiful and with every generation they just pack more and more in to smaller and smaller spaces while getting even more complex an to me more beautiful.

Hopefully there will be some nice high res shots of ivy although I'm doubtful that the change in transistor will be visible as most die shots are not high enough res, a 500 megapixel shot of ivy bridge would be nice though .


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

Intel releases high resolution die shots with almost all new releases. How's this for you? Or this? There's a chance we could see a small change at this size.


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Maban said:


> Intel releases high resolution die shots with almost all new releases.



True but they are only a few megapixels i thought, or at least ones i have been looking have been , i would love a 100mp+ shot but i have never found one, my assumption was they did not release anything anywhere near that large as that's kind of a silly size to most plus the huge file size.

Yes there is some great detailed shots available but come on, you know you would look at a 100mp+ die shot if you could


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

100MP+ spread out over 25 bezel-less 2560x1600 screens. Oh my god, if I saw that, I would just die.


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Maban said:


> 100MP+ spread out over 25 bezel-less 2560x1600 screens. Oh my god, If I saw that, I would just die.



that would be so beautiful but i have a feeling the cost of the screens would be enough to give me a heart attack. 

I hope Intel really hypes up the new transistor as ivy bridge comes closer to release so there will be more information and maybe even some close up shots to show off the transistors themselves  although that last bit may be a little too hopeful.


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

Like this? http://download.intel.com/newsroom/kits/22nm/images/Intel-22nm_Transistor_2.jpg


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea i saw that but i thought it was just an example of some of the new transistors and not truly part of a CPU die, but have i taken the image the wrong way?

Once pictures get so small i get easily confused as there is so little context, I assumed due to the gaps in what i assumed was the conductive material it was not a circuit, what i was hoping for was a shot like that of the ivy bridge die but have i been a dumb ass and already looked at the shot i wanted?


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

As far as I can tell it's just an example. But who knows, they could have pulled a fast one.


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok then i can still have my hope but really as they have shown the transistors themselves already i doubt they would have a reason to show them off on a die.

But i so can't wait to find out how these transistors effect the CPU's, there is so much more gate material it would be great if it makes a big difference to power consumption or max speed/overclocking although as it comes with a die shrink i guess it's going to be hard to judge how much comes from the shrink and how much comes from the new transistor.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 1. It's an ES
> 2. It's an ES Dual Core
> 
> Wait a few months for some good silicone to come out. Also why would intel produce a processor thats 20% better then a processor they just released 7 months ago?



1. You should still see some form of performance advtange
2. He run Super PI which is single threaded so that Dual core vs Quad argument meens sweet FA...


----------



## Maban (Jul 6, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> Ok then i can still have my hope but really as they have shown the transistors themselves already i doubt they would have a reason to show them off on a die.
> 
> But i so can't wait to find out how these transistors effect the CPU's, there is so much more gate material it would be great if it makes a big difference to power consumption or max speed/overclocking although as it comes with a die shrink i guess it's going to be hard to judge how much comes from the shrink and how much comes from the new transistor.



According to the TAITRA report, 3-D technology boosts the density of transistors in a single chip by up to 1,000 times. The 3-D devices are also expected to consume about 50 percent less energy. -EETimes


----------



## bear jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Maban said:


> According to the TAITRA report, 3-D technology boosts the density of transistors in a single chip by up to 1,000 times. The 3-D devices are also expected to consume about 50 percent less energy. -EETimes



If the power saving is near 50% then i would assume 4ghz+ while using current TDP's would be easy so that is awesome 

But the 1000 times density kind of confuses me as it seams too much, i may be far off but would 1000 times denser mean that if they used the new transistor to make a CPU with the same die area as sandy bridge (216 mm2?) it could fit 915 billion transistors in that space instead of 915 million? are these truly 1000 times smaller than the current transistors Intel uses?

I never noticed anything about size difference in the TPU news article on the transistors although that was months ago so i may have just not noticed or forgotten


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 6, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> 1. You should still see some form of performance advtange
> 2. He run Super PI which is single threaded so that Dual core vs Quad argument meens sweet FA...



You did see a performance advantage. The Ivy Dual Core scored almost the same as the Sandy Quadcore, that is an advantage alone. The fact it's also a unfinished engineering sample speaks volumes.

Even single threaded applications can benefit from multiple cores, because the additional cores can carry out processing on background applications and hence allowing the main processor to compute SuperPI. Hence why the Ivy is slightly behind.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 6, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Ivy Bridge is just the "Tick" in Intel's scheme. We won't see any great improvements till the "Tock" and Haswell.
> 
> Also it's a dual core vs a quad core.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Intel-Tick-Tock.jpg



Does the quad core have HT?


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 6, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Does the quad core have HT?



The one they tested does not


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 6, 2011)

meirb111 said:


> yes it looks like another 20%-25% where are the days that we got 100 % or at least 50% from
> one gen to the other now its moving slower and slower the only winner here is the company
> they use less silcon per cpu the client get 20% only .
> 
> its to soon to tell but it looks like its legit



We don't need as big of leaps anyway. Look how many people are still running oc'ed Core Duo's, myself included.

I would love to see any gain with a 20% power consumption reduction.


----------



## faramir (Jul 7, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What I'm hoping for is that the massive power/heat savings from the die shrink + 3d will give us ridiculously high overclocks. I just worry we might be held back by durability issues.



What I'm hoping for is vastly reduced power consumption. I don't need super duper overclocked CPU, I want one that runs cooler, perhaps even with passive cooling, yet still perform well enough for everyday tasks (think early C2Duo or C2Quad kind of performance).


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 8, 2011)

trickson said:


> Japanese , Chinese WHO CARES ? They are all the same to me as I can not READ any of it any way .  It is always some foreigner NEVER some one in the USA NEVER ! Never some one that we can trust NEVER ! Not till they hit the main stream market that is !



If you think really hard you should be able to answer your own question!


----------

